# Zukünftige Features



## B3N (31. Januar 2005)

Da BLASC und der Herold ständig weiterenwicklet wird, werde ich hier immer die Features auflisten welche ihr dann eventuell in den kommenden Versionen erwarten könnt. Für weitere Vorschläge sind wir natürlich dankbar! 


- Visitenkarten, es werden für jeden eurer Chars automtisch Visitenkarten generiert.

- Erweiterte Gildenanzeige, Crafter werden separat nochmals aufgelistet mit der Fähigkeit und Skill
_
- Gildeneintrag,  benutzt ein Spieler aus eurer Gilde BLASC, wird die komplette Gilde in den Herold eingetragen (Basic Anzeige). Für spezielle Ansichten im Herold müssen sich die einzelnen Spieler weiterhin BLASC installieren?

- Spieler werden in den Herold eingetragen nachdem ihr Inventar durch jemand der BLASC benutzt inspiziert wurde?

- Itemdatenbank?

- Questdatenbank?_


----------



## Crowley (7. Februar 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> - Visitenkarten, es werden für jeden eurer Chars automtisch Visitenkarten generiert.
> [post="77560"][/post]​


*häkchenmach*


----------

